# General > Sport >  Have You Ever Wanted To Get Into Rally Driving? - Here Is Your Chance To Try It

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Have You Ever Wanted To Get Into Rally Driving? - Here Is Your Chance To Try It*


Experienced local rally driver who has been involvedi n many competition over the years is looking for co-driver.   Bill's usual partner is unable to compete in coming competitions.   [Read Full Article]

----------

